# 2 legged dog



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Makes me realize how self absorbed I would be as a person if I were to have limbs amputated...

http://video.yahoo.com/network/101149635?v=3584452&l=5144214


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is a similar video of a dog that was born minus his front legs who learned to walk upright. He was a happy pup, just like this one.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, he gets around good on two legs and I'll bet it makes it easier for him to chase his own tail.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> There is a similar video of a dog that was born minus his front legs who learned to walk upright. He was a happy pup, just like this one.


Would ya post a link of it?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's the one, joker! She's a great dog.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, if I had a two legged dog I would never have to go to a bar to pick up women again. 

In all seriousness, those are both very heartwarming inspirational videos. 

I love dogs and would be proud to have either one of those. I had a 2 year old Chow that went blind once and I felt so bad for him at first but within a couple of days he was getting around like he had 20/20 vision. 

I was pretty young back then and he really taught me something about dealing with adversity. Anyway, I took him to the vet and he gave me salve to put in his eyes and said maybe surgery could save his sight. Both the dog and I hated that damn salve but I did it everyday and was prepared to pay $2,000 grand for this surgery. This went on for two months and finally the vet said surgery wasn't going to help, just keep using the salve. 

Me and the dog decided that if he were going to be blind anyway, he wasn't going to have to put up with the salve, so we quit using it. The dog's sight returned on it's own a couple months later not sure how or why and didn't really care. He never had any major problems with his eyes after that.


----------

